# Testopel pellets



## bmkardok (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi, I have a doctor that started to perform Testopel pellet insertions. All the insurance companies have denied this service. The patient's have hypogonadism.I am appealing the denials, but I was wondering if anyone else is having this problem. Thanks


----------



## mambit (Sep 1, 2010)

Almost all of the major insurance companies are reimbursing for both the Testopel pellets and the CPT for the insertion, but there can be regional variations in the specific amounts.  Also, the pharma company provides complete assistance with any claims that are not paid appropriately.  I would suggest you contact them directly for help.


----------



## bmkardok (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

